# Nature One 2010



## lolichbindklol (1. August 2010)

Hallo!
Wie der Topictietel vielleicht schon verrät geht es hier um die Nature One.
Ich war dieses Jahr zum 2. Mal dort und bin anfangs vom Lineup leicht enttäuscht gewesen....
Allerdings hat sich das schon Donnerstag Nacht wieder gelegt...
Ich war auf F 10 und als ich so meine Runden über die Felder drehte hab ich das Criminal entdeckt und dort die erste Nacht verbracht...
Irgendwann musste man natürlich ins Bett, zum Glück waren neben uns ein Paar Kölner die Minimal aufgelegt haben, dabei lies es sich doch ganz gut schlafen... die besagten "Minimalisten" nennen sich "Minimalisten Rudel" und waren an und für sich gut *Werbung macht*.
Freitag Abend ging es für mich so gegen 20:30 auf die Pydna erstmal in Ruhe durch die Floors gegangen und umgeschaut...
Aber der Tunnel hat mich in seinen Bann gezogen (hier ein kleines Handyvideo von mir
Natürlich habe ich mir als Schranzler auch Paul van Dyk angeguckt ... lag aber nur daran das ich im Openairfloor ein wenig die Laser und Licht technick genießen wollte: (leider kein passendes Video) 
Der Abend zog sich so hin und irgendwann war es dann auch schon 6 Uhr und die Musik ging langsam aus und man machte sich wieder auf den weg zum Zeltplatz...
Aber das beste Stand ja noch bevor, der Samstag Abend, der Tag zog sich relativ lang hin aber irgendwann wurde es 18 Uhr und es ging erneut los!
Natürlich war meine erste Anlaufstelle Felix Kröcher... war allerdings enttäuschend... Monika Kruse war im Anschluss zwar gut aber noch nicht ganz was ich wollte... je später es wurde desto besser wurde es natürlich....
Um 00:00 Uhr habe ich mal im Classic Terminal bei Dr. Motte vorbei geschaut... die eingelegte Schweigeminute und die Äußerungen zu den Ereignissen der LP fand ich persönlich sehr bewegend... gegen 00:30 ging es dann ab zum Airport wo Eric Sneo auflegte... ein sehr guter DJ der am Vortag eine richtig gute Liveperformance hingelegt hatte...
Um kurz vor 1 habe ich mir ein schönes Plätzchen auf einem Bunker gesucht um das Feuerwerk anzuschauen, dazu habe ich wieder ein Video:
Später war dann im House of House Dominik Eulberg dran... ich persönlich fand ihn sehr gut und würde ihn mir jederzeit wieder angucken, dazu habe ich ebenfalls ein Video: allerdings ging mein Handyakku dann auch leer...
Später habe ich im Cenutry Circus noch zu den Beats von the Advent und Sven Wittekind gefeiert... hier warte ich noch auf die Videos von Freunden....
Ersatzweise habe ich hier was anderes aus dem Century Circus... das sollte Chris Liebing sein:

Natürlich kamen die Hardcore Gladiators, der Thunderdome, das Abstract usw auch nicht zu kurz...
Alles in allem kann ich sagen es hat sich gelohnt und war wirklich ein tolles Wochenende....
In diesem Sinne
The Flag keeps Flying for Nature One 2011!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. August 2010)

/gemeldet. Die Links sind undurchschaubar. Könnten genausogut ein Virus sein. Lad die Sachen doch eifnach auf YT hoch...


----------



## lolichbindklol (1. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> /gemeldet. Die Links sind undurchschaubar. Könnten genausogut ein Virus sein. Lad die Sachen doch eifnach auf YT hoch...



Tut mir Leid aber das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen:
MOV0111.MP4 (Movie + Uhrzeit 01:11Uhr und MP4 ist wohl ein bekanntes Format)
Es sind ganz gewöhnliche Rapidshare Links...
Aber gut, denke nur immer schlecht von anderen...
*A smile is the shortest distance between two people*

~let them fly


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2010)

lolichbindklol schrieb:


> Aber der Tunnel hat mich in seinen Bann gezogen
> ...
> die eingelegte Schweigeminute und die Äußerungen zu den Ereignissen der LP fand ich persönlich sehr bewegend...
> ...
> Alles in allem kann ich sagen es hat sich gelohnt und war wirklich ein tolles Wochenende....


----------



## skyline930 (1. August 2010)

So kann man sich auch Premiumpoints besorgen, n1.


----------



## Haxxler (1. August 2010)

Habe die Rapidshare Links entfernt. Lade deine Videos bitte auf Youtube, MyVideo etc. hoch. Es könnte der Eindruck entstehen, dass es sich um Viren handelt bzw. du nur versuchst Punkte bei Rapidshare zu erhaschen. Danke.


----------



## Grober (2. August 2010)

Hey!

Also ich war dieses Jahr das 3 mal da und ich fands wieder hammer.
Sind am Mittwoch auf F13 gelandet und war halt wieder sau geil Hardcore undso.

Die Nature an sich fand ich auch recht geil.
Am besten haben mir allerdings die Bass Events in den Bunkern gefallen...einfach hammer. Aber viel Schranz...bähhh viel zu viel!
Der rest war auch geil. Preise waren wieder total gesalzen, ein Desperados 5 Marken...
Naja im Oktober is Syndicate und das wird bestimmt wieder geil!

Gabber 4 ever...


----------

